
London Beer Flood of 1814 - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Beer_Flood
======
zeristor
Compare with the Boston Molasses Flood:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood)

